
UK Law to Ban Porn Wesites from Showing Huge Range of Sex Acts - robteix
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/porn-websites-sites-pages-videos-internet-adult-uk-digital-economy-bill-a7433551.html
======
gnat
Dated 2016.

~~~
time-domain0
Yeah, this is old and should've been titled as such.

------
emayljames
This is a prudish law, written by a right wing government. The law shows how
little the politicians know, on how the internet works. A very tiny fraction
of these sites are in the UK. Totally pointless law, by a totally pointless
government.

~~~
Gibbon1
> and the sight of menstrual blood from all pornographic videos.

That these guys have a problem with menstruation says everything about them.

~~~
emayljames
There is also something quite creepy about how they come to conclusions about
"acceptable" porn.

